# Wenn Sie eine WoW-Spielpause eingelegt haben, werden Sie mit dem Add-on &quot;The Burning Crusade&quot; wieder einsteigen?



## Administrator (4. Juli 2006)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## SteveatMC (4. Juli 2006)

Es fehlt die Antwort "Ich lege keine Spielepause ein"

Ich leg auch keine Spielepause ein, weil ich WoW nicht habe, ergo "Spiele generell kein WoW"


----------



## Rosini (5. Juli 2006)

SteveatMC am 04.07.2006 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Es fehlt die Antwort "Ich lege keine Spielepause ein"
> 
> Ich leg auch keine Spielepause ein, weil ich WoW nicht habe, ergo "Spiele generell kein WoW"


Wäre wohl auch eine interessante Antwortmöglichkeit für mich. Ich lege keine Spielepause ein, weil ich noch immer mit dem Spiel beschäftigt bin. Und mit dem AddOn werde ich dann natürlich auch weitermachen


----------



## Razor (13. Juli 2006)

das ist ja wie "sollte man frisch Kurierten eine neue Art von Heroin verabreichen ?" 

Persönlich interessieren mich MMOG's (schon wegen der Zahlungsbedingungen) _nicht_, von daher habe ich WoW auch noch nicht angefasst (und nur von _einem_ aus meinem Bekanntenkreis erfahren, wie "geil" es doch sei (und seit dem nicht mehr viel von ihm gehört :-o )

So long


----------

